# Freezer gets unplugged



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Get a heavy duty metal in-use cover and lock it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There are plenty of alarms available on the market. Not sure the value or collateral losses involved but they may want to consider an alarm.


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, I like this idea.


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

ggratecc said:


> Yes, I like this idea.


I mean the lock in place cover. I wonder if this is a code violation...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ggratecc said:


> I mean the lock in place cover. I wonder if this is a code violation...


There is nothing wrong with installing the in-use cover. I am not sure if locking it would be prohibited by the NEC, but it doesn't matter because the NEC has no jurisdiction over what the owner of the place does.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Recorded CCTV camera wouldn't be such a bad idea also. Might see some miniskirts to boot.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ggratecc said:


> I mean the lock in place cover. I wonder if this is a code violation...


Done this many times on equipment used in critical processes like platelet separators in medical labs.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

ggratecc said:


> I mean the lock in place cover. I wonder if this is a code violation...


You mean as far as a disconnecting means goes? I _think_ it comes down to the HP of the equipment... something like 1/3 HP and under can have the breaker serve as the disconnecting means. That isn't gospel, just memory.


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

RePhase277 said:


> You mean as far as a disconnecting means goes? I _think_ it comes down to the HP of the equipment... something like 1/3 HP and under can have the breaker serve as the disconnecting means. That isn't gospel, just memory.


 
It's just a standard residential style freezer, cord and plug, so I'm not concerned about disconnecting means. the 20A cb is within view and 50ft of freezer.


----------



## goodtimesgladly (Sep 12, 2017)

ggratecc said:


> Hi All,
> At a commercial bldg. (non-Profit corp), we recently had someone unplug the power cord to a freezer full of goodies, and the whole load was spoiled by the time someone discovered it.
> Upon inspecting I found a 4S box outlet supplying it, it was very accessible as it was about 24" to the right of the freezer and nothing blocking access to the plugs/cords.
> We suspect the freezer might have been alarming/beeping and a Boy Scout or someone else unplugged it.
> ...


Wish I had a nickel every time I found this happened to a self contained refrigerator or freezer. Placing the unit in front of the power supply is not good practice in my opinion. If you want to go that route then just move the unit in front of the outlet. You got to go breaker chasing if you want to service the unit but that is just the refrigeration man in me speaking and I wish I had a nickel for that also. You can put a sign above the outlet "DO NOT UNPLUG" at the very least.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

When I was an apprentice and did a chain of "corner stores", all the ice machines had this little "s" shaped holder that connected on to the centre screw of the WP cover and it stopped kids from pulling out the cord from the receptacle.

I just tried to search for them, but did not find anything. Everything was pointing to in-use covers...

It was such a simple little thing, but I guess they are not available any more...

Cheers

John


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Navyguy said:


> When I was an apprentice and did a chain of "corner stores", all the ice machines had this little "s" shaped holder that connected on to the centre screw of the WP cover and it stopped kids from pulling out the cord from the receptacle.
> 
> I just tried to search for them, but did not find anything. Everything was pointing to in-use covers...
> 
> ...


thanks for looking for the holder. 
I did find a cord holder similar to what you described but it does not prevent pulling the plug out.
We did put up a sign at the outlet box.


----------



## goodtimesgladly (Sep 12, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> There are plenty of alarms available on the market. Not sure the value or collateral losses involved but they may want to consider an alarm.


These can be valuable as long as they are connected to some communication means such as a smart phone or computer as if the unit goes out on the weekend for example and there is not one to monitor it then it becomes useless.


----------



## Dpm1132 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hard wire cord in a nema 3r junction box, problem solved!! If they need to disconnect they call an electrician to disconnect freezer.....


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You all need lessons in thinking different. Put on a bubble cover over the outlet, the kind that is the real bubble, not the expansion ones. Plug in the cord. Fill the whole damn thing up with expanding foam out of the can. Problem solved.... And ...... the cord is still accessible. Just not readily accessible... 





Disclaimer: things go south sometimes when the stuff expands so much that it pushes too hard on the trip test button, so you might want to locate your gfi device in another place and feed over to a standard (tamper resistant) outlet behind the refrigeration appliance..


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Cut an old work box in an add another 
outlet next to it...easily accessible.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

temperaturestick.com


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> http://idealsciences.com



Fify....


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I use them in my basement freezer. I have a load of venison. The app on my phone tells me the temperature. You can configure it for alerts...

Of the devices I brought from them, 1 was no good. But they honor it, and stand by their product. Now I have a good solid device that works well.


----------



## ggratecc (Mar 25, 2008)

We are going to try the idealsciences wifi alarm!
Greg


----------

